# dealing with cheap customers



## Morales95 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi guys is great to be here a share knowledge, how you ever deal with customer that are dirt cheap. I had a service call the other day. The husband was trying to install a 3way switch in the living. He watch a video in youtube but he couldn't figure out why was not working. I went to his house making sign an invoice allowing me to enter in his house and be responsible for the service call. 10 mins I was out and he start with the drama. This much for only ten minutes of work he said. I told him that he agree and sign for the service call charge before I enter your house. How do you deal with that??

Thanks in advance


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

"I don't get 50¢/gal. gas to drive here just because I'm only here for 10 minutes."

"When I bought that truck out there, they didn't offer me any discount in case I drove it to a simple 3-way switch job."

"I don't get cheaper General Liability insurance just because this was an easy fix."

"I didn't leave 99.9999% of my training, experience and knowledge back at the shop."

"Would that price be acceptable if it took me 8 hours to fix the problem?"

"Would you prefer I give you the Hard Sell for a panel upgrade for $3600?"

"Stop and think............ there's a reason I had you sign an agreement to pay me before I started. Think hard!"

"I can charge you that much again and put it back to it's non-working state if you like....."


----------



## Morales95 (Jan 15, 2015)

What I found funny was that he saw it in a YouTube video and thought he was an electrician


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Morales95 said:


> What I found funny was that he saw it in a YouTube video and thought he was an electrician


If someone would kindly direct me to a YouTube video on brain surgery I'll be changing professions and gettin me a healthy raise in the process. 

Pete


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

Morales95 said:


> What I found funny was that he saw it in a YouTube video and thought he was an electrician


He also thought that it was pretty good that the youtube electrician only gets 4$ per hour and that is real good for his pocket.:no:


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Morales95 said:


> Hi guys is great to be here a share knowledge, how you ever deal with customer that are dirt cheap. I had a service call the other day. The husband was trying to install a 3way switch in the living. He watch a video in youtube but he couldn't figure out why was not working. I went to his house making sign an invoice allowing me to enter in his house and be responsible for the service call. 10 mins I was out and he start with the drama. This much for only ten minutes of work he said. I told him that he agree and sign for the service call charge before I enter your house. How do you deal with that??
> 
> Thanks in advance


why not offer to open up the panel to take a quick look and perhaps upsell panelled tune up at least


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Morales95 said:


> Hi guys is great to be here a share knowledge, how you ever deal with customer that are dirt cheap. I had a service call the other day. The husband was trying to install a 3way switch in the living. He watch a video in youtube but he couldn't figure out why was not working. I went to his house making sign an invoice allowing me to enter in his house and be responsible for the service call. 10 mins I was out and he start with the drama. This much for only ten minutes of work he said. I told him that he agree and sign for the service call charge before I enter your house. *How do you deal with that??*
> 
> Thanks in advance


Walk away and never return! Those type are usually well off and have no respect for tradesman/woman. 

All too many out there unfortunately. 

Borgi


----------



## Morales95 (Jan 15, 2015)

I think those are the one I'm going to sell panel upgrade and heavy up


----------



## JohnJ65 (May 8, 2008)

I always have problems with the fellas and never the ladies on calls like that. 

The ladies are grateful that it was so easy to fix and didn't cost too much. The fellas are always pissed off that I make it look so easy and they look like a chump because they worked on it for six hours while their wife kept telling them to call someone who knows what they are doing. 

So I think its a pride issue not a money issue.


----------



## Morales95 (Jan 15, 2015)

Well back in the summer my old ac took a dump I saw it wasn't working I call a friend who is HVAC contractor check it, he told me he can fix it but other part can fail. I ask him how much to replace the whole system. He gave me the friend discount of course I did the electrical.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnJ65 said:


> ......The fellas are always pissed off that I make it look so easy .......



"I didn't spend the last 25 years being an electrician so I can make it look hard."




JohnJ65 said:


> .........So I think its a pride issue not a money issue.


----------



## tersus (Jul 3, 2012)

I think you just have to avoid these customers. I think if you know the right kinds of questions/things to say when they call to set up the appointment, you can weed them out from the get go, like stating a flat troubleshooting fee for the first 1/2 hour so. Based on what this guy sounds like, trying to sell a panel change out or something similar would be a waste of time. He surely has a friend who has spent more time watching youtube videos and knows how to do it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Lep said:


> why not offer to open up the panel to take a quick look and perhaps upsell panelled tune up at least


And prolong the agony? You don't upsell to cheap bastids. You do it fast, take his money and get out of there pronto.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

99cents said:


> And prolong the agony? You don't upsell to cheap bastids. You do it fast, take his money and get out of there pronto.



I can sell snow to a Canadian,and if he listens to me he can learn to how also.
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

tersus said:


> I think you just have to avoid these customers. I think if you know the right kinds of questions/things to say when they call to set up the appointment, you can weed them out from the get go, like stating a flat troubleshooting fee for the first 1/2 hour so..........



And those questions/things to say would be..................??????????


----------



## tersus (Jul 3, 2012)

480sparky said:


> And those questions/things to say would be..................??????????


I don't have much experience taking the calls, but I've been told by the receptionist that the person's attitude while taking their information, asking questions, going over an appointment time can be a good indicator--if they're patient and just friendly in general. On the other hand, if instead of giving you their information all they want to do is ask, "well, how much would it cost to do/fix xyz?"... "well I know it depends on the situation, but can you just give me an idea?" --not a good sign of what's to come. I know you just can't hang up on somebody if they want to schedule an appointment. I think it comes down to having a set troubleshooting fee, and if the person on the phone is o.k. with it, great.. if not, then that's tough. Who wants to go give a 'free estimate' to rewire a 3-way switch? Agree on a troubleshooting fee over the phone, then find the problem and present the customer with a price-- t.s. fee plus the cost for the repair, if they like it, great.. if not, you at least get the t.s. fee that was agreed on.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Morales95 said:


> Hi guys is great to be here a share knowledge, how you ever deal with customer that are dirt cheap. I had a service call the other day. The husband was trying to install a 3way switch in the living. He watch a video in youtube but he couldn't figure out why was not working. I went to his house making sign an invoice allowing me to enter in his house and be responsible for the service call. 10 mins I was out and he start with the drama. This much for only ten minutes of work he said. I told him that he agree and sign for the service call charge before I enter your house. How do you deal with that??
> 
> Thanks in advance


Too bad he cannot get a job that pays so well....


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Electrician goes into cardiologist house and does 10 minutes worth of work and charges $500.Cardiologist tells electrician boy that's more than what I charge.Electrician tells cardiologist that's why Im no longer a cardiologist.
:jester:

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Morales95 said:


> Hi guys is great to be here a share knowledge, how you ever deal with customer that are dirt cheap. I had a service call the other day. The husband was trying to install a 3way switch in the living. He watch a video in youtube but he couldn't figure out why was not working. I went to his house making sign an invoice allowing me to enter in his house and be responsible for the service call. 10 mins I was out and he start with the drama. This much for only ten minutes of work he said. I told him that he agree and sign for the service call charge before I enter your house. How do you deal with that??
> 
> Thanks in advance


First of all, you invest your resources into getting these calls. Don't burn them up. Usually you can tell what's going on in just a few minutes. 
Give the guy a little something for his money.
Simply earn it.
Don't make the guy look like an ass by fixing it in 5 minutes.
Turn off the circuit.
When doing so, look at the panel. 10/10 you can find something wrong without even opening the cover.
I would look at the switch and check all of the terminations in the box. I would open the other 3-way and pull out a meter and check for voltage everywhere. 
If possible, swap the travelers.
Then go back to the original switch and wire it.
Close it back up.
Turn on the breaker.
Test it again.
Turn the breaker back on.
Ask if there is anything else you can do for him.
Then mention that you could pop off the panel cover and give him a quick tune up.
I always find a loose termination or two. Exaggerate your findings.
Complement him on the health of the electrical system and ask for a referral.
Close it up and plan your exit.
The extra few things you did couldn't have taken more than 10 or 15 minutes.
You were a hero, the guy can now tell the Mrs. that you had to do a few extra things to make it work. 
You collect your money.


----------



## Morales95 (Jan 15, 2015)

jrannis said:


> First of all, you invest your resources into getting these calls. Don't burn them up. Usually you can tell what's going on in just a few minutes.
> Give the guy a little something for his money.
> Simply earn it.
> Don't make the guy look like an ass by fixing it in 5 minutes.
> ...


I like that idea, I will create a system that the customer can feel that the job is getting has value


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I just don't need to  _hear_ it...

So i've handed a card out to many of these old cranks on those quick in/out deals, informing tell them to call me when they've some _real _work :thumbsup:

Thing is, they all talk.... poisoning the well takes zero time in a small town.... VFW, AL, Fam center, T-hall , Grain store, Churches ....you name it

Now i'm the _'Dr. Phil'_ of electricity..... I just can't win.....

~C(old cranks r us)S~


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

Morales95 said:


> Hi guys is great to be here a share knowledge, how you ever deal with customer that are dirt cheap. I had a service call the other day. The husband was trying to install a 3way switch in the living. He watch a video in youtube but he couldn't figure out why was not working. I went to his house making sign an invoice allowing me to enter in his house and be responsible for the service call. 10 mins I was out and he start with the drama. This much for only ten minutes of work he said. I told him that he agree and sign for the service call charge before I enter your house. How do you deal with that??
> 
> Thanks in advance


This type of situation is what drove me to flat rate pricing.
I tell them up front what my diagnostic price is for the first hour and each hour after that if necessary.
They can take it or leave it, but they don't get any surprises. :thumbsup:


----------



## Morales95 (Jan 15, 2015)

DesignerMan said:


> This type of situation is what drove me to flat rate pricing.
> I tell them up front what my diagnostic price is for the first hour and each hour after that if necessary.
> They can take it or leave it, but they don't get any surprises. :thumbsup:


How about if they agree and after the job is done they start we the drama??


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Morales95 said:


> How about if they agree and after the job is done they start we the drama??


I can't handle price whiners so I would just take what he gives me and leave. It's why I avoid residential service calls. They drive me nuts. Sorry, not very good advice.


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

Morales95 said:


> How about if they agree and after the job is done they start we the drama??


I've never had that happen (yet)...hard to imagine someone knowing a price upfront and then refusing to pay it afterward...does this make me naive? :blink:


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

480sparky said:


> "I don't get 50¢/gal. gas to drive here just because I'm only here for 10 minutes."
> 
> "When I bought that truck out there, they didn't offer me any discount in case I drove it to a simple 3-way switch job."
> 
> ...



I got one. Assuming a $60 bill. 

"10 minutes to fix your light switch=$1, knowing how to fix your light switch=$59"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ibewye said:


> I got one. Assuming a $60 bill.
> 
> "10 minutes to fix your light switch=$1, knowing how to fix your light switch=$59"
> 
> ...



That one is older than the crust on my underwear. :laughing:

Sent from Mercury via SolarWind.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> That one is older than the crust on my underwear. :laughing:


:laughing:

Pete


----------



## Morales95 (Jan 15, 2015)

99cents said:


> I can't handle price whiners so I would just take what he gives me and leave. It's why I avoid residential service calls. They drive me nuts. Sorry, not very good advice.


Now for a service call can you put a mechanic lien or just in contracting. Just to scare them off??


----------



## Morales95 (Jan 15, 2015)

DesignerMan said:


> I've never had that happen (yet)...hard to imagine someone knowing a price upfront and then refusing to pay it afterward...does this make me naive? :blink:


Nop but if you notice almost everyone got that experienced


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Woolite laundry additive glows bright green under a dark light. 
During the day, when no one was home, I took Woolite and painted on the front of his brick house "does not pay bills". I placed a battery operated black light in the yard pointed toward the brick.
You can't see it during the day and there are no signs of the Woolite on the brick, but at night it showed up huge.


----------



## Morales95 (Jan 15, 2015)

3DDesign said:


> Woolite laundry additive glows bright green under a dark light.
> During the day, when no one was home, I took Woolite and painted on the front of his brick house "does not pay bills". I placed a battery operated black light in the yard pointed toward the brick.
> You can't see it during the day and there are no signs of the Woolite on the brick, but at night it showed up huge.


Classic...


----------



## Circuit Tracer (Feb 5, 2015)

These kind of things happen...don't let it bother you. 

Mike


----------

